# Suche Smileys



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2010)

HI,
bin auf der Suche nach schön reduzierten Smileys für einen Editor.
Die Smileys solten nach Möglichkeit nicht 3 Dimensional sein.
Hab bis jetzt nur so standartsmileys gefunden. Am liebsten wären mir wenn die s/w wären.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo ich solche finde die ich auch verwenden darf?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. März 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> bin auf der Suche nach schön reduzierten Smileys für einen Editor.


Reduziert heißt was genau?


Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hab bis jetzt nur so standartsmileys gefunden.


Was sind Standar*d*smileys? Was hat dir an ihnen nicht gepasst?



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo ich solche finde die ich auch verwenden darf?


Verwenden wofür? Kommerziell? Non profit? Für dich privat?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## queicherius (1. März 2010)

Im Silk-Icons-Set sind nette Exemplare dabei (unter "emoticon"...)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2010)

Hi,
mit reduziert meine ich ohne Reflexe oder 3D Effekte.
Nicht gefallen haben mir eben nicht diese Reflexe etc. und verwenden möchte ich sie auf meiner Firmenseite für eine Kommentarfunktion.
Warscheinich ist es das beste wenn ich sie selbst mache. Hab nur keine Zeit dafür .

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (1. März 2010)

Erteile doch eine Auftrag gegen viel Geld 
Was für Smileys werden denn genau benötigt?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. März 2010)

Hallo!

Oder nehme einen Smiley-Font.
Z.B. "DIST Yolks Emoticons".


Kein "3D".
Kein "Standard".
Kein "bunt".
Und funktioniert mit jedem System/Programm (z.B. Photoshop ), welches mit OpenType-Fonts klar kommt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

